# Installation WINDOWS  10 via Bootcamp : espace insuffisant



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour !

J'ai un soucis en voulant installer la dernière version de Windows 10 téléchargée sur le site officiel de Microsoft que plusieurs personnes ont eu avant moi et des sujets ont déjà été ouverts dessus. Cependant les solutions proposées ne fonctionnent pas pour moi pour l'instant et je commence à avoir de peur de faire n'importe quoi en touchant à tout, étant novice là-dedans....

Au démarrage de Bootcamp, j'ai d'abord ceci



(j'avais déjà essayé d'installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp juste avant, ça s'était terminé par un échec lié à un espace insuffisant tout à la fin du chargement quand on me demande mon mot de passe)

Ensuite, message d'erreur à la page d'introduction, en cliquant sur "continuer" :

*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. *
Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre.

Alors que j'ai plus de 50 Go sur 207 de disponibles.





Je suis sous Catalina en 10.15.7.

diskutil list :




J'ai également supprimé les snapshots par la commande associée.

Si l'un de vous serait intéressé de creuser un peu le problème pour le régler, faites-le moi savoir. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Je reste à votre disposition pour d'autres infos


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, je me permets d'y ajouter ma galère histoire de rallonger le topic un peu si ça ne dérange pas  Il m'arrive la même chose, et j'ai déjà supprimé les snapshots ! Si ça n'ennuie pas je serai très heureux de recevoir une aide 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         207.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +207.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      136.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 102.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh Hd            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```

Un grand merci!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *Kiddo*

Tu n'arrives pas à repartitionner le *Conteneur apfs* (et sa partition primaire) => pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour un grand merci de ta réponse !

Oui, Bootcamp m'indique que mon disque de démarrage ne peut être partitionné car l'espace y est insuffisant, il doit comporter "au moins 42Go d'espace libre" alors qu'il a pourtant apparemment 56,89Go de libre.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

De ce que je vois -->

- tu as un *Conteneur apfs* de *207 Go* de capacité globale > hébergeant *5* volumes dont la somme des occupations est de *150 Go*. Donc il y a bien *57 Go* d'espace libre théoriquement.​​- mais je note aussi que la partition *apfs* primaire (qui sert de base à la virtualisation de l'espace-disque secondaire du *Conteneur*) ne fait que *207 Go*  > sur un disque de *251 Go* de capacité. Il y a donc actuellement dans les *44 Go* de blocs libres hors partition sur le disque.​
Il faut donc traiter *2* problèmes : récupération de l'espace libre du disque > et déblocage du repartitionnement. Je commence par le *1er*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande récupère au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition primaire) => tout espace libre situé en-dessous sur le disque > puis réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Ok je vois.

Voici le résultat 

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 43 790 438 400 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Untitled - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh Hd was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 206 999 998 464 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Untitled - Données      136.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 102.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh Hd            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Ah ça vient de marcher du coup !

Super, un grand merci à toi  Pour l'instant ça a donc fait le taf.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Bon : déjà ton  *Conteneur apfs* (et sa partition de base) sont revenus à *250,8 Go* de capacité. Ce qui dégage dans les *100 Go* d'espace libre.

- est-ce que ça règle ton problème de repartitionnement ou veux-tu qu'on teste expérimentalement ?​


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Oui voilà j'ai maintenant un peu plus de 100Go. Pour l'instant ça l'air de marcher, je tiens au courant. Avant d'avoir ce problème j'ai essayé une installation Windows 10 via Bootcamp et tout à la fin du chargement, juste avant que tout soit terminé j'ai eu un message d'erreur concernant la mémoire aussi. On verra si ça me le fait ou s'il y a d'autres hics par la suite. Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

En autre point (simplement cosmétique) : les *2* volumes appairés de Catalina (volume-Système & volume-Données) ont chez toi des intitulés désaccouplés : *Macintosh Hd* & *Untitled - Données* (au lieu de *Macintosh HD* & *Macintosh HD - Données*) -->

- souhaites-tu une correction nomirnale re-suggérant l'association de ces volumes (comme dit : point simplement cosmétique) ?​


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Oui moi aussi je trouvais ça louche quand je regardais les diskutil list des autres. Mais enfaite de base "Macintosh Hd" c'est moi qui l'ai renommé comme ceci manuellement, avant c'était Untitled. Donc ça reste cohérent que l'autre soit Untitled - Données je pense sachant que le "vrai nom" du volume appairé correspondant était bien Untitled.
Et sinon j'ai eu un echec durant le chargement de Bootcamp qui m'a demandé de faire un SOS  dans l'utilitaire de disques.





Je viens de le faire et le chargement a repris son cours normalement. Je tiens au courant.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Passe déjà la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil rename disk1s1 "Macintosh HD - Données" ; diskutil rename disk1s5 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
```

qui règle le point de cosmétique en renommant les volumes en cohérence

Poste le retour. On s'occupe du repartitionnement ensuite.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

@Kiddo387
Ce n'est pas bien de créer un message puis de s'immiscer ailleurs, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong. J'ai déménagé tes autres réponses ici.


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Kiddo387
> Ce n'est pas bien de créer un message puis de s'immiscer ailleurs, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong. J'ai déménagé tes autres réponses ici.


Oui désolé, je comptais écrire un compte-rendu de comment j'avais résout le problème grâce aux posts de maco en y référant les liens.


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe déjà la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil rename disk1s1 "Macintosh HD - Données" ; diskutil rename disk1s5 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list internal
> ...


C'est bon les noms sont maintenant OK. L'installation Windows 10 s'est de son côté très bien déroulé, sauf un bémol : Impossible d'y avoir accès à internet, il semble qu'il ne capte pas ma carte WIFI. J'ai vu qu'on était beaucoup à avoir ce problème, mais je pense qu'il faille que je créé un autre post, vu que celui-ci concerne plus le côté partitions, mémoire, etc, je vois juste ?


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> C'est bon les noms sont maintenant OK. L'installation Windows 10 s'est de son côté très bien déroulé, sauf un bémol : Impossible d'y avoir accès à internet, il semble qu'il ne capte pas ma carte WIFI. J'ai vu qu'on était beaucoup à avoir ce problème, mais je pense qu'il faille que je créé un autre post, vu que celui-ci concerne plus le côté partitions, mémoire, etc, je vois juste ?


(Ce serait lié à ma carte réseau, une WAN Miniport, j'ai lu qu'elle n'était pas supportée par Windows 10 à ce qui paraît)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Octobre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- pour les problèmes spécifiques à Windows : je ne suis pas compétent.​


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Pas de problème, j'ouvre un nouveau post. Merci encore pour tout, c'est une belle étape de franchie


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> (Ce serait lié à ma carte réseau, une WAN Miniport, j'ai lu qu'elle n'était pas supportée par Windows 10 à ce qui paraît)


Négatif, tu as lu ça où et à quel moment dans l'installation de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp.


Kiddo387 a dit:


> Pas de problème, j'ouvre un nouveau post. Merci encore pour tout, c'est une belle étape de franchie


Non, tu restes dans ce message ici, ce sera mieux.


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

En réalité j’ai lu ça sur un autre forum... mais ouais ça n’avait pas l’air convaincant, et puis là j’ai trouvé un tuto sur YouTube qui explique tout étape par étape, pour l’instant ça a l’air de coller, je tiens au courant et je partage la vidéo si ça marche (honnêtement je ne saurais pas retranscrire les étapes, je suis bêtement le truc)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> En réalité j’ai lu ça sur un autre forum... mais ouais ça n’avait pas l’air convaincant, et puis là j’ai trouvé un tuto sur YouTube qui explique tout étape par étape, pour l’instant ça a l’air de coller, je tiens au courant et je partage la vidéo si ça marche (honnêtement je ne saurais pas retranscrire les étapes, je suis bêtement le truc)


Je m'en doutais et ta solution de suivre un truc depuis une vidéo YouTube est nulle et non avenue. Sorti du protocole officiel d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec !

A savoir, si Assistant Boot Camp réclame un minimum de 42 Go, c'est une chose, mais pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement il faut lui laisser 20/25 Go d'espace disponible. SI tu fais le calcul, il faudrait que la capacité occupée de ton disque dur de 251 Go ne dépasse pas 189 Go, mais est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Moi je trouve cette solution autant pratique, simple, et efficace. Et oui en effet ça passe par l’assistant Bootcamp.
Oui côté mémoire pas de soucis, j’avais environ 103Go de libre avant de tout commencer. On verra bien après.


----------



## Kiddo387 (11 Octobre 2020)

Ça a marche parfaitement ! En plus de régler quelques problèmes d’affichage, d’ergonomie, et de performance, j’ai accès aux connections WIFI 
Il suffisait d’installer le support Bootcamp directement via l’assistant sur une clé USB formatée en MS-DOS FAT prévue spécialement à cet effet. 2Go et quelques. En-suite le .exe setup est à lancer directement depuis la clé sous son mac booté en Windows, et laisser faire le programme. Après avoir redémarré, tout est rentré dans l’ordre pour moi 

Merci encore de vos aides!


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> Il suffisait d’installer le support Bootcamp directement via l’assistant sur une clé USB formatée en MS-DOS FAT prévue spécialement à cet effet. 2Go et quelques.


Il suffit de suivre le protocole officiel d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp pour avoir la même chose et c'est bien mentionné dans sa fenêtre d'installation. Quant au reste, l'installation des pilotes/drivers est automatique si on suit bien la procédure avec l'affichage automatique de cette fenêtre...


----------



## Kiddo387 (12 Octobre 2020)

Oui bref problème réglé, ça servira aux autres


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> Oui bref problème réglé, ça servira aux autres


Non, je ne pense pas et c'est quoi ton lien YouTube ?


----------



## Kiddo387 (12 Octobre 2020)

[NEW] WiFi Driver Issue Solved in Windows 10 in Boot Camp Mac
					

If You Can Find OSXRESERVED or Windows Support in Windows Please Watch this Video for the quick and easy fix: https://youtu.be/r4uICRvdGqM*******************...




					youtu.be
				




En tout cas pour moi ça a tout réglé !  J’espère que ça servira !


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> En tout cas pour moi ça a tout réglé !  J’espère que ça servira !


Je m'en doutais un peu et c'est donc suite à une mauvaise installation et surtout de ne pas avoir utilisé les pilotes/drivers qui sont fournis par Assistant Boot Camp ! Comme je le mentionne en bas de la réponse #2, on peut très bien en faire le téléchargement individuellement et en faire le stockage dans une clé USB en FAT32. L'autre solution sous Windows est de télécharger et lancer un petit logiciel qui a pour nom Brigadier, cité dans la réponse #1, qui téléchargera/installera les bons pilotes en détectant le modèle exact du Mac.


----------



## Kiddo387 (12 Octobre 2020)

Oui c’est vrai, j’aurais aimé tomber sur ce topic avant. En tout cas j’espère que le problème sera de moins en moins récurrent, à force de tous tomber dans les mêmes erreurs !


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Kiddo387 a dit:


> Oui c’est vrai, j’aurais aimé tomber sur ce topic avant.


Et pourtant, les 2 messages que je cite sont bien épinglés en tête de cette section et depuis un bon moment.


----------



## Kiddo387 (12 Octobre 2020)

Tant pis


----------



## staind06 (5 Novembre 2020)

bonjour , jai le même problème mai au niveau de copie des fichier windows


----------

